# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  mở wedcam thì yahoo bị tất

## vietthuongmusic

các anh chỉ giúp dùm nhé, em xai yahoo 10 không biết nguyên nhân gì khi em mở wc cho mọi người xem thì nó tống ra ngoài, còn không mở wc thì vẫn xài bình thường, tức cái lạ mở gọi video thì vẫn bình thường. chỉ dùm em cách khắc phục để cho em gởi wc trở lại như trước nhé

----------


## vipthuhuongictu

> các anh chỉ giúp dùm nhé, em xai yahoo 10 không biết nguyên nhân gì khi em mở wc cho mọi người xem thì nó tống ra ngoài, còn không mở wc thì vẫn xài bình thường, tức cái lạ mở gọi video thì vẫn bình thường. chỉ dùm em cách khắc phục để cho em gởi wc trở lại như trước nhé


cái lỗi này lạ thật, lần đầu mình thấy đo, cho mình hỏi là bạn mở webcame của bạn ra thì bạn bị out hay là bạn mở webcam của ngưaowif khác vậy, mình chưa rõ câ hỏi lắm

----------


## suemall

bạn nói dõ ra đi thì mọi người mới giúp được bạn, bây giờ có skill làm out nick yahoo đó, bạn phải tránh không lên bấm vào những từ có ở status
chúc bạn thành công

----------


## vupro09

mình mở wc của mình cho chú mình xem đó là tắt ra khỏi yahoo liền, còn khi mình và chú mình gọi video thì vần mình thường, không biết sao nữa anh nào nhiều kinh nghiệm giúp mình nhé.

----------


## binhthuong

y!m 10 beta thường hay bị lỗi lắm bạn ạh! trên diễn đàn yahoo hỏi đáp rất nhiều người phàn nàn về y!m 10, vì bản beta nên cần phải hoàn chỉnh thêm, thực ra giữa y!m 9 và 10 không có nhiều khác biệt, bạn nên xài y!m 9 cho an toàn nhé!
thân mến

----------


## tuanesport

> cái lỗi này lạ thật, lần đầu mình thấy đo, cho mình hỏi là bạn mở webcame của bạn ra thì bạn bị out hay là bạn mở webcam của ngưaowif khác vậy, mình chưa rõ câ hỏi lắm


mình mở wc cho người khác ra là bị out liền đó bạn :bawling:, nếu không mở wc thì vần chát dù dù, còn mở gọi video thì mình thường vẫn thấy hình. nhưng nhiều ngi còn dùng yahoo phiên bản củ nên không tiện gọi video cho lắm nên mình mong các bạn giúp mình tìm ra nguyên nhân nhé để mình mở wc cho lại mình thường có gì pm cho mình nhé.

----------


## tuananh22794

> y!m 10 beta thường hay bị lỗi lắm bạn ạh! trên diễn đàn yahoo hỏi đáp rất nhiều người phàn nàn về y!m 10, vì bản beta nên cần phải hoàn chỉnh thêm, thực ra giữa y!m 9 và 10 không có nhiều khác biệt, bạn nên xài y!m 9 cho an toàn nhé!
> thân mến


cám ơn em ! nhưng lạ một điều là gọi video thì vẫn bình thường hà, anh thắc mắc chỗ này đây, em có gặp trường hợp này không. yahoo. yahoo.9 gọi video được không em

----------


## antkingdo

theo mình biết thì yahoo 9 không hỗ trợ gọi video

----------


## Trịnh Nguyệt

cái này đã có bài hướng dẫn rồi các bạn vui lòng search để xem nhé

----------


## b2ltpt

> bạn thử dùng cclean ( *download* ) để dọn dẹp lại hệ thống và fix lỗi xem sao .theo mình thì bạn nên gỡ bỏ bản cũ đó và tải một bản offline 10 về cài lại xem sao .bản offline ít bị lỗi 
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/271156510/ymsgr_10_beta_inst_us.exe


có bản mới yahoo tiếng việt không bản, mình người việt nam nên mình muốn xài tiếng việt hà. bạn có up lên mình nhé. xin cảm ơn ! chúc bạn một buổi tối vui vẻ nhé !

----------


## canhohcm123

bạn thử dùng cclean ( *download* ) để dọn dẹp lại hệ thống và fix lỗi xem sao .theo mình thì bạn nên gỡ bỏ bản cũ đó và tải một bản offline 10 về cài lại xem sao .bản offline ít bị lỗi 

http://rapidshare.com/files/271156510/ymsgr_10_beta_inst_us.exe

----------


## thuytrang128

> có bản mới yahoo tiếng việt không bản, mình người việt nam nên mình muốn xài tiếng việt hà. bạn có up lên mình nhé. xin cảm ơn ! chúc bạn một buổi tối vui vẻ nhé !


+ bạn à yahoo có chức năng chuyển đổi ngôn ngữ ngay từ giao điện chính của nó mà :

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=xrdgatph
*hoặc* 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?wg0wjwgdqcz

----------


## quataovang

mình burm ghost lại rùi bây giờ không còn nữa. thank anh em nhé

----------


## nguyen_phuonglien

> + bạn à yahoo có chức năng chuyển đổi ngôn ngữ ngay từ giao điện chính của nó mà :
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=xrdgatph
> *hoặc* 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?wg0wjwgdqcz


sao bạn up hình yahoo này lên dc vậy ? và những mục download ở trên nữa hương dẫn dùm mình nhé. cám ơn bạn nhiều

----------

